# Calf in my bar



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

One of our bred heifers we bought this winter had an 80 pound calf. This caused the likely problems plus 100 degree weather caused all to be weak. The mother was down when we got to her, both had spent a few hours in the sun. We managed the mom into the pens, she is moving better. The calf was still dehydrated, got her drinking gatoraid and water. Tyler has kept her in our back room bar. Now we got mom in the squeeze and milked, baby strong enough for bottle... we are going to try back to the momma at daylight.

We are guessing 80 pounds as the calf is 76 pounds on day 3.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Goog deal that you were on top to the situation. After getting some colostrum in the calf it will most likely do well.

Glad momma is moving better.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Congratulations on saving the calf & mom. I hope you got the colostrum in the calf within 12 hrs. My LBW bull produced a 40 # calf the other day. I think it might have been a little premature.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We are having a hard time getting the calf to nurse from the cow, she is OK with the bottle.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

azmike said:


> We are having a hard time getting the calf to nurse from the cow, she is OK with the bottle.


May have to halter the momma and put the calf on the her. Once the calf drinks from a bottle it is harder for them to drop their head and search around on momma.

I have one squeeze a calf can nurse from if I remove the kick plate.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

In our quest and excitement to increase our herd with quality breeders we bought these bred heifers. Patrick and I are thinking seriously that our own program bulls that we know are a safer system. This has been an expensive experiment, we lost another that we did not find soon enough.

Our Criollo and Longhorns are so very forgiving and easy to keep, big English need far more intense management.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

80lbs is small in my books. Alright for a heifer, but this year - my largest out of a 1st timer was 114. This on going chase for smaller and smaller BW is gonna be an issue some day, as breeds develop into cows with pelvises the size of a medium framed dog.


----------

